
Why Jeff Bezos Is the Richest Politician in the World - privateprofile
https://mattstoller.substack.com/p/why-jeff-bezos-is-worth-200-billion
======
lowdose
If every politician was as efficient as Jeff Bezos we wouldn't have any
problem. We would already have solved cancer, flying cars and all that.

~~~
avmich
By living in something like Matrix, where corporations wish rules and they
happen.

~~~
tluyben2
Is that different from now? But seriously; if the average person had this but
without diseases etc, would they care?

The corps almost rule already (directly or indirectly) in some places but
without the upside of cured diseases or without war.

